# دليل الصيانة الوقائية لمحطات الـ (Bss)



## علي السوداني (3 مارس 2012)

مقدمة:-
*تنقسم الشركات العاملة في مجال إل (BSS) إلى العمل في مجالين :
1- الإنشاء والتركيب (Installation)
2- الصيانة (Maintenance)
*وتنقسم أعمال الصيانة في محطات إلـ BSS إلى قسمين:
1- صيانة وقانية
2- إزالة أعطال
*وحديثنا سيكون حول الصيانة الوقائية للمحطات والتي تعتبر المجال الذي يستحوذ على ثلثي سوق العمل في مجال الاتصالات اللاسلكية..
*وهي عبارة عن زيارات دورية تفقدية لتلك المواقع لغرض حماية أجهزتها ومكوناتها من الأعطال بنسبة كبيرة، ويكون تفقد الموقع في:
1/ البور (مصادر الطاقة)
2/ التكييف
3/ المنشآت (الأعمال المدنية) والتليكوم
​


----------



## علي السوداني (3 مارس 2012)

1-	البور:-
*الصيانة الوقائية للبور تبدأ بالمولدات، حيث تحدد الشركات الأم التي تقدم الهاتف الجوال عدد ساعات عمل معينة إذا بلغها المولد يتم تغيير زيته، ويصاحب ذلك التغيير تغيير لفلتري الجاز والزيت، (على سبيل المثال شركة mtn في السودان تحدد عدد 160-200 لغيار زيت المولدات)، لذلك تكون أولى خطوات الصيانة الوقائية للبور حساب عدد ساعات عمل المولد منذ آخر زيارة
* فإذا إحتاج لذلك يوقف المولد عن العمل ويبدأ تفريغ الزيت منه، وتكون منافذ التفريغ لبعض المولدات أسفل الماكينة بوجود فتحة صغيرة مثبت فيها بلف يتحكم بتدفق الزيت، (على سبيل المثال المولدات التي مكنتها بيركنز الميتس والإف جي ويلسون والميكو)، 
*وأنواع مولدات أخرى مثبت في ماكينتها طلمبة يدوية (manual pump) بسحب ذراعها للأعلى ودفعها للأسفل تقوم بتفريغ الزيت من المول، وهذا النوع موجود في مولدات ماركة Ascot و Jenset
* بعد الإنتهاء من تفريغ الزيت المراد تغييره يتم تغيير فلتري الزيت والجاز بآخرين جديدين، مع مراعاة إحكام ربطها جيداً، ثم يتم صب الزيت الجديد على حسب الكمية التي يحتاجها المولد
*فالمولدات ذات الأسطوانات الأربع تحتاج إلى 9 ألتار من زيت المحركات أما ذات الأسطوانات الثلاث فيكفيها 6 ألتار، ويمكن الإستعانة بمقياس الزيت للتأكد من ذلك
*يلي ذلك مراجعة لسير المروحة إذا كثر فيه التشققات يستبدل بآخر جديد – في حالة كان نظام التبريد في المولد عن طريق الراديتر - ويراجع فلتر الهواء وذلك بنفضه من الغبار بواسطة كمبرسور أو هوفر، ويستبدل بآخر جديد إذا ما لوحظ عدم حصوله على النظافة المطلوبة
*يلي ذلك مراجعة لبطارية المولد خاصة إذا كانت بطاريته من النوع السائل والتي تحتاج لإتمام نقص مائها بماء مقطر إذا ما وُجد أقل من المنسوب المحدد في جسم البطارية..ثم تراجع صباعات البطارية والتأكد من جودة ثباتها وعدم وجود كسر بها..
* يتبع ذلك مراجعة للراديتر – إذا كان تبريد الموّلد يعتمد عليه – فمولدات الأسكوت والجنسيت على سبيل المثال لا تحتوي على راديترات لأن التبريد فيها يتم عن طريق الزيت..
*يراجع في الراديتر مدى نظافته ومدى إنسيابية الهواء من خلال زعانفه..ويفك من مكانه إذا كانت درجة اتساخه عالية .. ويغسل بماء عادي يكون مضغوط بأي نوع من الطلمبات..ويراجع فيه بطبيعة الحال مستوى مائه حيث يتم بماء مخصصة له (coolant water) أو يمكن بماء عادي إذا لم يتوفر..
*بعد ذلك تراجع التوصيلات داخل المولد بدايةً بصباعات البطارية مروراً بأسلاك الكنترول من ريليهات ومقاعدها وكونتاكترات وبريكرات..
*وينتهي هنا الجزء المهم وتبدأ بعد ذلك عملية النظافة بغسيل المولد وتنظيفه من الزيت والجاز اللذان تسربا إلى أجزائه أثناء عملية غيار الزيت والفلاتر..وهنا تكون صيانة المولد الوقائية قد إنتهت
*يلي ذلك مراجعة إلـ (mdb) و إلـ (ats) .. وتكمن أهمية مراجعة إلـ ats في أن كل محطات البي إس إس يكون كنترول طاقتها في ال ats .. ومحتوياته هي التي تقوم بإرسال الإشارة إلى المولد لكي يمد الموقع بالكهرباء في حال إنقطاع الكهرباء العامة..وهو الذي يوقف المولد في حالة عودة الكهرباء العامة .. وإذا كان الموقع يعمل بمولدين فهو الذي يقسم ساعات العمل بينهما الإثنين..فيوقف أحدهما إذا إكتملت ساعات عمله أو حدث به عطل ويشغل الآخر.. وعليه يجب إختبار ال ats في قدرته على أداء الوظائف السالف ذكرها..
*أولاً: في حالة موقع يعمل بمولدين فقط يجب تحريك بكرة التايمر حتى يبدأ المولد الآخر بالدوران ونتأكد من إمكانية التايمر في فصل مولد وتشغيل الآخر..ثم ترك التايمر لوحده حتى ينتهي الزمن المحدد للمولد الذي يعمل في تلك اللحظة.. فإذا توقف عن العمل في تلك اللحظة بعد أن يعمل المولد الثاني هذا يعني أن التايمر جيّد ويعمل بكفاءة هو وكل توابعه من ريليهات DCو AC وكونتاكترات وبريكرات ..
*ثانياً: يتم تعطيل المولد أو عمل fault به من الإيميرجنسي بوتن – على سبيل المثال – إذا إستغل المولد الثاني يعني ذلك أن الـ ats قادر على تشغيل أي مولد في حال تعطل الآخر وتنتهي الصيانة الوقائية للبور بمراجعة ثبات الأسلاك داخل البريكرات والكونتاكترات ومقاعد الريليهات بمفكات عادية.
*يتبع..​


----------



## علي السوداني (6 مارس 2012)

السفل والتليكوم:
*وتبدأ أولاً بنظافة الشلتر من الداخل وغسله إذا إستلزم الأمر، وذلك لتسلل الأتربة إلى الداخل والتي تجد طريقها لمحتوياته الداخلية والتي تحتوي أغلبها على مراوحه سحب للتبريد موجودة على سبيل المثال في المكيفات والـBTS والريكتيفير والترانسمشن..
*وتنظف أيضا لذات السبب بطاريات الريكتيفير بقطعة رطبة وتفك المديولات التي بها مراوح التبريد وتنفض بواسطة الهوفر..وتراجع صباعات البطاريات وفولتيتها.. وكيبلات البور القادمة من إلـmdb والذاهبة إلى البي تس إس والفيوز بوكس.. 
*بذات الهوفر ننفض الفلاتر الأسفنجية المثبتة في البي تي إس وراك إلـ IDU ..
*بواسطة الكمبيوتر وسوفت وير اللينك يتم تسجيل دخول للترانسمشن ونراجع قراءات الRX والTX للتأكد من عدم حوجة اللينك للألاينمنت..
*ثم تختتم المراجعة داخل الشلتر فيما يتعلق بالصيانة الوقائية للتليكوم بمراجعة الكرونات وكيبلات الإيه ون المثبتة فيها..وبمساعدة إلـ OMC تراجع الألارمات المعرفة في الكابينة..
*تأتي بعد ذلك مراجعة محتويات البرج ..
*وتكون البداية من قمته وهي لمبة البيكون هل تعمل أم لا..وتراجع الفيدرات الجنابر ومدى ثباتها في الأنتينات هي وكيبلات إلـRF حتى نتجنب أعطال إلـvswr والـalignment ..
*ويجب التأكد لذات الأسباب من ثبات الفيدرات فس سلم البرج ويفضل من يقوم بهذه المراجعة بأن يحمل معه بعض العدة البسيطة والتير أب ((tear ups لتقريض الفيدرات إذا دعت الحاجة..ويكون منتبه إذا كان هناك أي أرجحة وحركة في البرج ملفتة لنظر..يعرف عندها مصدرها ويعمل على مشكلة إرتخاء الصواميل المسببة لهذه المشكلة ..
*ويراجع أيضاً طلاء أجزاء البرج..فالأماكن التي فقدت طلائها معرضة للصدأ ومن ثم للتآكل..
*يعاين بعد ذلك بقية الموقع وعلى رأسها مظلة المولد والتي تكون عادةً مصنوعة من الزنك..يجب التأكد من ثباتها والتخلص من أي قطع مفصولة منها..وأيضاً مراجعة كلية للسلك الشائك الموجود في سور الموقع..والكتل الخرسانية الموجودة فيه..خاصة التي تحمل قوائم البرج الأربعة.
​


----------



## eng/osman (8 مارس 2012)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## علي السوداني (12 مارس 2012)

التكييف:
*أولى الخطوات في صيانة المكيفات وقائياً هي إيقافها عن العمل وفك فلاتر الهواء الموجودة في الوحدات الداخلية ونفضها بهواء الهوفر أو غسلها جيداً إذا ما لزم الأمر..حيث يؤثر تراكم الأتربة على جودة التبريد..
*يتبع ذلك نفض المبخّر (Evaporaroter) بواسطة الهوفر من الأتربة العالقة به..أو يتم يغسله إذا ما دعت الحاجة..
*ثم نخرج إلى الوحدة الخارجية للمكيف ونغسل المكثف (Condenser) جيداً بالإستيمر أو أي طلمبة ماء..
*يلي ذلك المراجعة العامة..حيث تبدأ بمعرفة كمية الفريون في أي مكيف..سواء عن طريق إستعمال القيج أو الكلامبيتر..ويتم إتمامه في حالة النقصان وتراجع جميع وصلات المواسير وصمامي السائل والغاز للتأكد في من عدم وجود تسريب فيهم..
*تراجع حركة مروحة الوحدة الخارجية إذا كانت ذات دوران ضعيف تشحّم أو تستبدل إذا ما دعت الحاجة..
*تراجع توصيلات المكيف الكهربائية ومدى ثبات الأسلاك جيداً وعزلها بدايةً من إلـmdb .. مروراً بالوحدتين الداخلية والخارجية..
*يراجع سنسر الحرارة المسئول عن تشغيل المكيفين من توصيلات..ومن تعريض لحرارة كافية للتأكد من أنه يقوم بوظيفته على الوجه الأتم..ثم يراقب التايمر – بعد ان تراجع أسلاكه – والتأكد من إمكانية اداء وظيفته في تقسيم عمل المكيفين على عدد الساعات المضبوطة عليه..
*وتنتهي الصيانة الوقائية للمكيفات بتشغيل ألمكيفين..والتأكد من قوة تبريدهما..وأن الثيرموستات الموجودة في كل منهما قادرة على فصل المكيفين عند الوصول لدرجة الحرارة المحددة.

تمت بحمد لله​​


----------



## ahmed2samir (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .....الموضوع في غاية الجمال شكرا علي مجهودك


----------



## صادق ناصر (5 مايو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## khattab abdalla (8 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shehabx (17 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## علي السوداني (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأخــــــوة الأفاضل أحمد، صادق، خطّاب وشهاب
*شكرأ على المرور​


----------



## خلدون المهندس. (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير ممكن شرح تفصيلي عن ربط اجزاء الbts


----------

